# Pizza peel



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

Where can I get a decent pizza peel at a reasonable price or what would make a good substitute?


----------



## scott123 (Sep 5, 2004)

An edgeless aluminum cookie sheet makes a great substitute.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

Thank You! Thats perfect and cheap.
Why didnt I think of that?


----------

